# HR23-100



## Janice805 (Nov 27, 2005)

Getting Direct TV installed at my mom's next week and when I asked what kind of DVR Receiver she would be getting, he said an HR23-100. What's that? Never heard of it.


----------



## CJTE (Sep 18, 2007)

Janice805 said:


> Getting Direct TV installed at my mom's next week and when I asked what kind of DVR Receiver she would be getting, he said an HR23-100. What's that? Never heard of it.


...
The CSR didnt know what they wre talking about.
There is an HR20, HR21, and R22.

No HR23.


----------



## evan_s (Mar 4, 2008)

There is a H23 which is just a HD receiver not a dvr. It seems to be little more than an h21 with a built in bbc functionality. An hr-23 would definitely be a never before seen HD dvr. The CSRs really have no way of telling or guaranteeing what specific receiver you will get just the type, eg HD-Dvr not hr20 or hr21, so I'd assume this was just bad info.


----------



## Doug Brott (Jul 12, 2006)

I've not heard of an HR23-100 receiver ..


----------



## kevinturcotte (Dec 19, 2006)

I smell a "First Look" coming  (And no, I don't have one lol)


----------



## dave29 (Feb 18, 2007)

i have heard of the hr23, but i do not know anything about it.


----------



## dave29 (Feb 18, 2007)

Doug Brott said:


> I've not heard of an HR23-100 receiver ..


hmmm, you have not heard of the hr23-100, so which one have you heard of doug 200? 700? :lol:


----------



## Janice805 (Nov 27, 2005)

Well I just called DTV back this evening and of course got a different person. I tried to verify what the guy this morning told me, which was an HR23-100 (which I've never heard of but then, who knows ....). This CSR said it would probably be an HR20/21. He said it would be whatever is available in my "area"? I guess I'll wait until next week to see what turns up.


----------



## malex9 (Jun 23, 2008)

After my 4th call in to dtv, I finally spoke to a knowledgable csr. When I requested the hr21 with the OTA add-on (am21), he told me I might receive the hr23 (no -xxx) which includes the ATSC tuner. That's why I'm here digging for reviews. I waited for the updates to the hr21 before ordering, but I guess I waited too long.

Does anyone know if the software will carry over from the previous models or do they usually start fresh with a new receiver? NOOooo, I DONT WANNA BE A BETA TESTER....ahem. Sorry. Well, I'm scheduled for install jul 4. If I get the hr23 and If there's a list of tests somewhere you guys want me to run through, let me know and I'll post the results. Just point me to the list.

Thanks,
Marc


----------



## tcusta00 (Dec 31, 2007)

I'm fairly certain someone here would have heard about the HR23 before its release to the public. They purposely removed the OTA tuners from the HR20 and created the HR21/AM21 combo to save money.


----------



## The Merg (Jun 24, 2007)

malex9 said:


> After my 4th call in to dtv, I finally spoke to a knowledgable csr. When I requested the hr21 with the OTA add-on (am21), he told me I might receive the hr23 (no -xxx) which includes the ATSC tuner. That's why I'm here digging for reviews. I waited for the updates to the hr21 before ordering, but I guess I waited too long.
> 
> Does anyone know if the software will carry over from the previous models or do they usually start fresh with a new receiver? NOOooo, I DONT WANNA BE A BETA TESTER....ahem. Sorry. Well, I'm scheduled for install jul 4. If I get the hr23 and If there's a list of tests somewhere you guys want me to run through, let me know and I'll post the results. Just point me to the list.
> 
> ...


Well, if it's being field tested now (field tests are private so only those in the field test would know about the unit), it will probably be out publicly by the time you get your install. As for the software version, DirecTV is trying to be consistent and has been pulling all of the HR series and R22-100 receivers onto the same software version. Even if you don't have the same version when you first get your receiver, it would probably be updated fairly soon with the current NR release.

As for being a Beta Tester, if you receive it without opting into a field test, you are technically receiving a production model so that would mean it is being released to the public.

Keep us updated. A lot of us would like to know if the HR23 is a real receiver. When you get it, the receiver make and model are listed inside the door where the access card is and also can be seen if you press and hold Info on your remote which brings up the System Info screen.

- Merg


----------



## Greg Alsobrook (Apr 2, 2007)

It's strange that now two people have been told they would be getting an HR23... :scratchin


----------



## MIAMI1683 (Jul 11, 2007)

The Merg said:


> Well, if it's being field tested now (field tests are private so only those in the field test would know about the unit), it will probably be out publicly by the time you get your install. As for the software version, DirecTV is trying to be consistent and has been pulling all of the HR series and R22-100 receivers onto the same software version. Even if you don't have the same version when you first get your receiver, it would probably be updated fairly soon with the current NR release.
> 
> As for being a Beta Tester, if you receive it without opting into a field test, you are technically receiving a production model so that would mean it is being released to the public.
> 
> ...


 I saw a training doc recently. For the SWM. The HR23 is listed as compatible, but I don't know about any field trials or tests. I have no knowledge of product availability. I do know it is a planned reciever for this year. Atleast that is what the doc that I have says  .


----------



## tcusta00 (Dec 31, 2007)

Doug Brott said:


> I've not heard of an HR23-100 receiver ..





AirRocker said:


> It's strange that now two people have been told they would be getting an HR23... :scratchin


Maybe it's an HR23-200 or -700 

...but I'm still highly suspicious that they'd stick the OTA tuners back in after taking them out and creating a separate add-on that works great.


----------



## Greg Alsobrook (Apr 2, 2007)

Whether the unit is out there yet or not, I also don't think it would have OTA tuners...


----------



## kevinturcotte (Dec 19, 2006)

AirRocker said:


> Whether the unit is out there yet or not, I also don't think it would have OTA tuners...


Sounds like another misinformed CSR to me. Maybe not, but I can't pictre why they'd remove the OTA tuners from the HR21, and them put them back so quick.
Course, there's always the possibility the CSR is ENTIRELY wrong, and you['re getting an HR21, and they just don't know the OTA tuners have been removed.


----------



## tcusta00 (Dec 31, 2007)

In the few times I've mentioned model numbers to CSRs the responses I've gotten have varied from "the HR21 has built-in OTA tuners" to "what's an HR21" to "the HR20 is not a DVR" so I'm betting on misinformed CSRs as the culprit here.


----------



## Greg Alsobrook (Apr 2, 2007)

tcusta00 said:


> In the few times I've mentioned model numbers to CSRs the responses I've gotten have varied from "the HR21 has built-in OTA tuners" to "what's an HR21" to "the HR20 is not a DVR" so I'm betting on misinformed CSRs as the culprit here.


:lol: ... sounds about right... :sure:


----------



## evan_s (Mar 4, 2008)

Let us know what you end up getting. It would seem pretty weird to remove the OTA tuner and then put it back in. If I had to take a wild guess I would expect an HR23 to be identical to an HR21 except having an internal BBC just like the H23.


----------



## tcusta00 (Dec 31, 2007)

evan_s said:


> Let us know what you end up getting. It would seem pretty weird to remove the OTA tuner and then put it back in. If I had to take a wild guess I would expect an HR23 to be identical to an HR21 except having an internal BBC just like the H23.


Sounds like a good educated guess.


----------



## MIAMI1683 (Jul 11, 2007)

evan_s said:


> Let us know what you end up getting. It would seem pretty weird to remove the OTA tuner and then put it back in. If I had to take a wild guess I would expect an HR23 to be identical to an HR21 except having an internal BBC just like the H23.


Maybe identical but "different" too.  I haven't seen the specs just that it exactly.


----------



## ATARI (May 10, 2007)

evan_s said:


> Let us know what you end up getting. It would seem pretty weird to remove the OTA tuner and then put it back in. If I had to take a wild guess I would expect an HR23 to be identical to an HR21 except having an internal BBC just like the H23.


That seems like the most logical explaination to me.


----------



## paulman182 (Aug 4, 2006)

Maybe it was just a random remark the CSR made without thinking, not realizing the dramatic repurcussions such a flippant answer could have on so many internet users as it resonates thru cyberspace...


----------



## ATARI (May 10, 2007)

Or maybe <tinfoil_hat=ON> the CSR said HR23 on purpose and trolls these forums to see what kind of response it gets?<tinfoil_hat=OFF>

Or it could be that internal BBC thing.


----------



## cmtar (Nov 16, 2005)

"The HR-23 receiver is IDENTICAL to a HR-21. The only difference - there is no need for the BBC converter box to be attached. The converter is built into the receiver. If the user has a single-wire setup (SWM), the box will automatically disable the built-in converter, and operate using the SWM.

Essentially, all other design and elements are the same, including dimensions and color.

The first software release is coming this weekend to the cutting edge testers, and the box is now in the distribution channels."


----------



## tcusta00 (Dec 31, 2007)

cmtar said:


> "The HR-23 receiver is IDENTICAL to a HR-21. The only difference - there is no need for the BBC converter box to be attached. The converter is built into the receiver. If the user has a single-wire setup (SWM), the box will automatically disable the built-in converter, and operate using the SWM.
> 
> Essentially, all other design and elements are the same, including dimensions and color.
> 
> The first software release is coming this weekend to the cutting edge testers, and the box is now in the distribution channels."


Where is that information from?


----------



## jodyguercio (Aug 16, 2007)

cmtar said:


> "The HR-23 receiver is IDENTICAL to a HR-21. The only difference - there is no need for the BBC converter box to be attached. The converter is built into the receiver. If the user has a single-wire setup (SWM), the box will automatically disable the built-in converter, and operate using the SWM.
> 
> Essentially, all other design and elements are the same, including dimensions and color.
> 
> The first software release is coming this weekend to the cutting edge testers, and the box is now in the distribution channels."


:scratch:

Seriously?


----------



## mcbeevee (Sep 18, 2006)

tcusta00 said:


> Where is that information from?


Looks like it was copied from this post, then the H23 was changed to HR-23:

New Receiver: H23


----------



## tcusta00 (Dec 31, 2007)

mcbeevee said:


> Looks like it was copied from this post, then the H23 was changed to HR-23:
> 
> New Receiver: H23


Nice find.

:nono2:


----------



## The Merg (Jun 24, 2007)

mcbeevee said:


> Looks like it was copied from this post, then the H23 was changed to HR-23:
> 
> New Receiver: H23


So that post has no relevance or validity then, huh? Well, I just lost respect for someone.

- Merg


----------



## Greg Alsobrook (Apr 2, 2007)

mcbeevee said:


> Looks like it was copied from this post, then the H23 was changed to HR-23:
> 
> New Receiver: H23


:nono2:


----------



## cmtar (Nov 16, 2005)

mcbeevee said:


> Looks like it was copied from this post, then the H23 was changed to HR-23:
> 
> New Receiver: H23


Actually i copied it from a fta forum that also talks about DN,D*C-band, etc.., i didnt change any wording nor did I try to start any trouble here with it. I was just passing on information that I thought was valid on to others....nothing more nothing less.

My apologies


----------



## tcusta00 (Dec 31, 2007)

cmtar said:


> Actually i copied it from a fta forum that also talks about DN,D*C-band, etc.., i didnt change any wording nor did I try to start any trouble here with it. I was just passing on information that I thought was valid on to others....nothing more nothing less.
> 
> My apologies


No problem, but someone obviously changed it. Do you have a link? I'd be curious to see who's spreading rumors like this.


----------



## BudShark (Aug 11, 2003)

I wonder if the HR21 no OTA wasn't worth the money savings. Obviously I have no inside information, but watching some of the posts/comments/arguments with Directv that have been relayed here - sometimes a few $$$ saved is not worth the headache.

Considering the vast majority (if not all) satellite receivers from the beginning have had some form of OTA and digital only broadcast is less than a year away, I've always questioned the logic of distributing no digital OTA in their "high-end" models when most likely they will have to put it in their "low-end" models... anyway - just another thought out there. Maybe someone pointed out no OTA may be a negative comparison when it comes to Dish Network/local cable - especially since there is no timetable for getting PBS HDs and secondary channels, etc. up.

Chris


----------



## Stuart Sweet (Jun 19, 2006)

Given that the current numbers I've read say that only 6% of cable or satellite users employ OTA (and that includes markets that are not 100% served by locals), cutting the OTA hardware out seems wise to me. 

It's still cheaper to get an HR21/AM21 for $249 than it was to get an HR20 in 2007 for $299.


----------



## hdtvfan0001 (Jul 28, 2004)

AirRocker said:


> It's strange that now two people have been told they would be getting an HR23... :scratchin


Of course they could be reading the same data (mis) input to a field on the same customer order screen....


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

BudShark said:


> Considering the vast majority (if not all) satellite receivers from the beginning have had some form of OTA and digital only broadcast is less than a year away, I've always questioned the logic of distributing no digital OTA in their "high-end" models when most likely they will have to put it in their "low-end" models... anyway - just another thought out there. Maybe someone pointed out no OTA may be a negative comparison when it comes to Dish Network/local cable - especially since there is no timetable for getting PBS HDs and secondary channels, etc. up.
> 
> Chris


Well "in the beginning" OTA was about the only means to get HD. When I came to DirecTV [IIRC] there were two HD channels.


----------



## MIAMI1683 (Jul 11, 2007)

BudShark said:


> I wonder if the HR21 no OTA wasn't worth the money savings. Obviously I have no inside information, but watching some of the posts/comments/arguments with Directv that have been relayed here - sometimes a few $$$ saved is not worth the headache.
> 
> Considering the vast majority (if not all) satellite receivers from the beginning have had some form of OTA and digital only broadcast is less than a year away, I've always questioned the logic of distributing no digital OTA in their "high-end" models when most likely they will have to put it in their "low-end" models... anyway - just another thought out there. Maybe someone pointed out no OTA may be a negative comparison when it comes to Dish Network/local cable - especially since there is no timetable for getting PBS HDs and secondary channels, etc. up.
> 
> Chris


 I get PBSHD from Orlando now. Maybe its a matter of time just north of me where you are. Some agree about OTA, but I have the AM21 and rarely use it. When I came to HD D* had 5 channels, and my locals were OTA. Then it wasn't a HDVR or HR10-250 because they weren't made yet. Instead I had HD reciever with OTA, and 2 more line run for my DTIVO. I used the "other" reciever as a PIP.


----------



## MIAMI1683 (Jul 11, 2007)

veryoldschool said:


> Well "in the beginning" OTA was about the only means to get HD. When I came to DirecTV [IIRC] there were two HD channels.


Just shows how long you have been around


----------



## kramer (Jun 6, 2007)

Stuart Sweet said:


> Given that the current numbers I've read say that only 6% of cable or satellite users employ OTA (and that includes markets that are not 100% served by locals), cutting the OTA hardware out seems wise to me.
> 
> It's still cheaper to get an HR21/AM21 for $249 than it was to get an HR20 in 2007 for $299.


For me it was the opposite.
HR20-700 Free
HR21-100 Free + AM21 $53.88

The only up side is that I did not get another two year commitment for $ 53.88


----------



## Jef Card (Jun 8, 2008)

I updated htt p://ww w.satelliteguys.us/directv-hd-discussions/138762-new-receiver-h23.ht ml with pics and info, page 3


----------



## evan_s (Mar 4, 2008)

Your link didn't quite work right.

Fixed link http://www.satelliteguys.us/directv-hd-discussions/138762-new-receiver-h23.html

That thread is about the H23 not the H*R*23.

The H23 is just an HD receiver not an HD DVR. It is more info than we've seen here on the h23 but it's still nothing new.


----------



## kevinturcotte (Dec 19, 2006)

No mention anywhere about NOT using BBCs. I'm wondering what happens if you install them?


----------



## jcrandall (Jun 18, 2004)

mcbeevee said:


> Looks like it was copied from this post, then the H23 was changed to HR-23:
> 
> New Receiver: H23


If you're going to link to another site, a post of mine, I'd at least ask that you not lie about what I posted. That thread has been H23 information that I posted on 6/13. It has NEVER been about an HR-23, excluding speculation I put in the second post, intentionally seperated from the H23 info.

The second post of the thread, also mine, is speculation that there "is belief" that a HR-23 is a possibility, again, making the BBC internal and self-switching off / on.

Tonight a user posted the first pictures of it, the H23. I see he also put a link in this thread.

Why lie about what I posted, then have 4-5 following posts bashing it?
I know it is a different site, but come on...why the lying and bashing :nono:


----------



## jcrandall (Jun 18, 2004)

The Merg said:


> So that post has no relevance or validity then, huh? Well, I just lost respect for someone.
> 
> - Merg


Take another look, you've lost respect for the wrong person. My thread is entirely H23 information, and always has been.

Edit: *I misunderstood the intent of this post to be directed at me - my apologies to The Merg and others that I misunderstood.*


----------



## Tom Robertson (Nov 15, 2005)

This wouldn't be the first time someone confused an H2x with an H*R*2x of the same number. 

So we all can relax. Masterdeals was talking about a legit non-DVR model, not an H*R*23. Still no real proof of an HR23-100 (Truly, honestly I've never heard of that model; tho 23 might be the next number.)

Cheers
Tom


----------



## Drew2k (Aug 16, 2006)

I think Don Mattingly is behind the new model ... we should ask him.


----------



## Tom Robertson (Nov 15, 2005)

masterdeals said:


> If you're going to link to another site, a post of mine, I'd at least ask that you not lie about what I posted. That thread has been H23 information that I posted on 6/13. It has NEVER been about an HR-23, excluding speculation I put in the second post, intentionally seperated from the H23 info.
> 
> The second post of the thread, also mine, is speculation that there "is belief" that a HR-23 is a possibility, again, making the BBC internal and self-switching off / on.
> 
> ...


jason,

mcbeevee didn't mis-quote your work, nor accuse you of such. He was pointing out that someone else did. (And gave a link to your fine work.)

Cheers,
Tom


----------



## RobertE (Jun 10, 2006)

kturcotte said:


> No mention anywhere about NOT using BBCs. I'm wondering what happens if you install them?


During the setup the box will complain and tell you to remove them.


----------



## jcrandall (Jun 18, 2004)

Tom Robertson said:


> jason,
> 
> mcbeevee didn't mis-quote your work, nor accuse you of such. He was pointing out that someone else did. (And gave a link to your fine work.)
> 
> ...


OK, I may have totally read that wrong. If that is the case, you have my apologies. Frankly I was shocked to see that kind of reaction to what I thought was a pretty good thread.

Sorry if I mis-understood.

I just read it again, and now I'm totally confused as to who the posters are upset with. I can, however, see that it may not be me.


----------



## Tom Robertson (Nov 15, 2005)

masterdeals said:


> OK, I may have totally read that wrong. If that is the case, you have my apologies. Frankly I was shocked to see that kind of reaction to what I thought was a pretty good thread.
> 
> Sorry if I mis-understood.
> 
> I just read it again, and now I'm totally confused as to who the posters are upset with. I can, however, see that it may not be me.


 It happens.

Now... Why would someone take your good thread about an H23-100 and mis-quote that to H*R*23 is another question. Seems like adding a couple "R"s to someone else's post is bad form. 

Thanks, Jason,
Tom


----------



## Drew2k (Aug 16, 2006)

Here's a question: Which is more distinguishable: 

H23 compared with HR23, or 

HD23 compared with HDR23, or

H23 compared with H23R, or

HD23 compared with HD23R?

I've always thought the receivers should not have been simply "Hxx" or "Dxx", they should have been "HDxx" or "SDxx", to distinguish SD versus HD, and the model should also have the DVR "Recording" letter AFTER the model. 

Make 'em distinguishable and try to minimize confusion with customers, CSRs, suppliers, and installers.


----------



## drx792 (Feb 28, 2007)

Drew2k said:
 

> Here's a question: Which is more distinguishable:
> 
> H23 compared with HR23, or
> 
> ...


i see what your saying there, for average consumers it could get confusing, not that they care about models :lol:

Im personally content with
D- Standard recivers (though there most likely wont be many more of these) 
H- High Def
R- DVR
HR- HD DVR


----------



## The Merg (Jun 24, 2007)

masterdeals said:


> Take another look, you've lost respect for the wrong person. My thread is entirely H23 information, and always has been.
> 
> Edit: *I misunderstood the intent of this post to be directed at me - my apologies to The Merg and others that I misunderstood.*


No problem. I was referring that I lost respect for the poster that took the thread from the other site and then edited it to make H23 into HR23. That being said, I don't ever remember seeing a post from that poster so it wasn't like I held a high regard for them to begin with.

- Merg


----------



## Thaedron (Jun 29, 2007)

Drew2k said:


> I've always thought the receivers should not have been simply "Hxx" or "Dxx", they should have been "HDxx" or "SDxx", to distinguish SD versus HD, and the model should also have the DVR "Recording" letter AFTER the model.
> 
> Make 'em distinguishable and try to minimize confusion with customers, CSRs, suppliers, and installers.


I like the HD / SD nomenclature. The R at the end is nice too, but if done that way, I would advocate a '-R' as in HD23-R.


----------



## mcbeevee (Sep 18, 2006)

masterdeals said:


> If you're going to link to another site, a post of mine, I'd at least ask that you not lie about what I posted. That thread has been H23 information that I posted on 6/13. It has NEVER been about an HR-23, excluding speculation I put in the second post, intentionally seperated from the H23 info.
> 
> The second post of the thread, also mine, is speculation that there "is belief" that a HR-23 is a possibility, again, making the BBC internal and self-switching off / on.
> 
> ...


Thanks for going back and re-checking...felt like I was taking a beating! :blackeye: It was always my intent to show that someone took your great post on the H23 and re-worded it to HR-23 for some unknown reason. Now if we can just find out who that culprit is. :scratchin


----------



## Stuart Sweet (Jun 19, 2006)

Drew2k said:


> Here's a question: Which is more distinguishable:
> 
> H23 compared with HR23, or
> 
> ...


Actually as the official names are DIRECTV Plus HD DVR and DIRECTV HD Receiver, there's not as much confusion on the official level. Still I admit that those names aren't super-catchy and it would be cool if the next-gen HD DVR were called something like ZEUS or EnDeaVoR.


----------



## ATARI (May 10, 2007)

Stuart Sweet said:


> Actually as the official names are DIRECTV Plus HD DVR and DIRECTV HD Receiver, there's not as much confusion on the official level. Still I admit that those names aren't super-catchy and it would be cool if the next-gen HD DVR were called something like ZEUS or EnDeaVoR.


Or how about KEYSERSOZE?

How cool would that be?


----------



## Tom Robertson (Nov 15, 2005)

Stuart Sweet said:


> Actually as the official names are DIRECTV Plus HD DVR and DIRECTV HD Receiver, there's not as much confusion on the official level. Still I admit that those names aren't super-catchy and it would be cool if the next-gen HD DVR were called something like ZEUS or EnDeaVoR.


Correct names but not correct model numbers--which is where the confusion comes in.


----------



## dave29 (Feb 18, 2007)

Tom Robertson said:


> Still no real proof of an HR23-100 (Truly, honestly I've never heard of that model; tho 23 might be the next number.)
> 
> Cheers
> Tom


so what is it then tibber..... a hr23-700:lol:


----------



## Tom Robertson (Nov 15, 2005)

Must be the H23-600, which has it's First Look today: http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?t=130069


----------



## smiddy (Apr 5, 2006)

Killer! I like new stuff!


----------



## VeniceDre (Aug 16, 2006)

There is a new HD DVR coming... 500 GB internal HD from what I just heard today.


----------



## Elryzor (Oct 7, 2004)

I had my dish moved yesterday. Pesky trees keep growing. After reconnecting the dish one of my two HR20-100's lost a bunch of channels. The tech tried a few things and then tried to run guided setup and the box failed completely. So he swapped the HR20-100 for an HR21-100. 

The technician seemed very knowledgeable and commented that he has seen HR2x boxes have trouble with only a single line installed like the failed one. He told me he would recommend that instead of paying someone to run a second coax to my bedroom that I should just wait until "next month" and call Customer Service and ask to have the box swapped for the new DVR that works with a single cable connected. If I understood him correctly, the new box would allow both tuners to record independently from a single cable.

If this is true I will certainly try to get the swap.

------------------------------------------------------------------------
HR20-100 networked
HR21-100 networked
SD-DVR and a couple of RCA pizza boxes


----------



## RobertE (Jun 10, 2006)

Elryzor said:


> I had my dish moved yesterday. Pesky trees keep growing. After reconnecting the dish one of my two HR20-100's lost a bunch of channels. The tech tried a few things and then tried to run guided setup and the box failed completely. So he swapped the HR20-100 for an HR21-100.
> 
> The technician seemed very knowledgeable and commented that he has seen HR2x boxes have trouble with only a single line installed like the failed one. He told me he would recommend that instead of paying someone to run a second coax to my bedroom that I should just wait until "next month" and call Customer Service and ask to have the box swapped for the new DVR that works with a single cable connected. If I understood him correctly, the new box would allow both tuners to record independently from a single cable.
> 
> If this is true I will certainly try to get the swap.


The HR20 that he took out will work with a single line. The HR21 will work with a single line. The next models will work with a single line.

It's not the box that needs swapped. Most likely he told you that to get out of running that second line.

It's the switch. You'll need a SWM8. Good luck on getting one from DirecTv though. Or you'll need them to swap your LNB for a SWMLnb. Again good luck getting one.


----------



## hdtvfan0001 (Jul 28, 2004)

VeniceDre said:


> There is a new HD DVR coming... 500 GB internal HD from what I just heard today.


Or maybe 750 GB.........oh wait.........I already have that one...


----------



## rhambling (Dec 19, 2007)

VeniceDre said:


> There is a new HD DVR coming... 500 GB internal HD from what I just heard today.


that would be the hr21 pro model. you "own" this one.


----------



## malex9 (Jun 23, 2008)

I originally posted on June 23 asking about the HR23, and I was supposed to have been installed on July 4th. Didn't happen. DTV gave the HSP the wrong address. I had to wait another week and take the day off work for the next appt. When he shows up at my door, without calling first, he tells me they don't even carry the AM21's (atsc tuner) on the truck and it's a special order from DTV. Since the floor supervisor set up the W/O, and I was very specific about having an atsc tuner, I figured that everything was going to be ordered properly and set up correctly. Nope. So, from June 22, that 's 6 CSR's and a supervisor who couldn't get a simple HD upgrade to go through correctly. WTFO??? I'm going to try the other side of the data stream. I have 2 VIP722's coming on Tuesday. Sorry about venting like this, but after carrying DTV's premium pack for the last 7 years, I was hoping for a little more professionalism. "Wasn't my fault, do you want to reschedule your appt?" was all I got for my wait. [Mod Edit: text removed]

Marc


----------



## RunnerFL (Jan 5, 2006)

malex9 said:


> I originally posted on June 23 asking about the HR23, and I was supposed to have been installed on July 4th. Didn't happen. DTV gave the HSP the wrong address. I had to wait another week and take the day off work for the next appt. When he shows up at my door, without calling first, he tells me they don't even carry the AM21's (atsc tuner) on the truck and it's a special order from DTV. Since the floor supervisor set up the W/O, and I was very specific about having an atsc tuner, I figured that everything was going to be ordered properly and set up correctly. Nope. So, from June 22, that 's 6 CSR's and a supervisor who couldn't get a simple HD upgrade to go through correctly. WTFO??? I'm going to try the other side of the data stream. I have 2 VIP722's coming on Tuesday. Sorry about venting like this, but after carrying DTV's premium pack for the last 7 years, I was hoping for a little more professionalism. "Wasn't my fault, do you want to reschedule your appt?" was all I got for my wait. [Mod Edit: text removed]
> 
> Marc


So just because he didn't have an AM21, no installers do from what I understand, you sent him away? Didn't he at least have a DVR for you?

Seems kind of silly to send him away for not having a device he wouldn't have in the first place.


----------



## tcusta00 (Dec 31, 2007)

malex9 said:


> I originally posted on June 23 asking about the HR23, and I was supposed to have been installed on July 4th. Didn't happen. DTV gave the HSP the wrong address. I had to wait another week and take the day off work for the next appt. When he shows up at my door, without calling first, he tells me they don't even carry the AM21's (atsc tuner) on the truck and it's a special order from DTV. Since the floor supervisor set up the W/O, and I was very specific about having an atsc tuner, I figured that everything was going to be ordered properly and set up correctly. Nope. So, from June 22, that 's 6 CSR's and a supervisor who couldn't get a simple HD upgrade to go through correctly. WTFO??? I'm going to try the other side of the data stream. I have 2 VIP722's coming on Tuesday. Sorry about venting like this, but after carrying DTV's premium pack for the last 7 years, I was hoping for a little more professionalism. "Wasn't my fault, do you want to reschedule your appt?" was all I got for my wait. [Mod Edit: text removed]
> 
> Marc


Sorry it didn't work out for you, but I think this thread has made it abundantly clear that an HR23 doesn't exist, at least yet. The AM21 not being carried on the truck is not the installer's fault, and they will only order them and ship them to you if you have an HR21 active on your acccount. Silly, yes, but it's such a relatively low-demand item that it's probably not worth changing the process. You would have had it within a few days.

Good luck with whatever you get.


----------



## Carl Spock (Sep 3, 2004)

malex9, enjoy your Dish account. I don't blame you for cancelling. With DirecTV's three days to cancel rule, you almost have to if you don't get exactly what you want with your installation. But, as you have learned, it is DirecTV's policy to provide AM21s on the back side of the install. It's too bad you didn't learn that earlier.


----------



## Floyd1212 (May 5, 2007)

I had an HD upgrade scheduled for this morning, but despite having told them they will need a 40ft ladder, they showed up today without one, and I had to reschedule.

I was talking to the technician while we waited for his supervisor to call back, and he told me they had just gotten the HR23 in this week, but he hasn't installed one yet. I tried to convince him to swap the receivers today, and return to do the dish work later, but he wasn't able to, so I didn't get a look at the HR23 yet.

I'll re-post next week after the work is done and let you know what I find out.


----------



## Doug Brott (Jul 12, 2006)

I'm sure the Tech was referring to the new H23-600 (without the 'R')


----------



## EricJRW (Jul 6, 2008)

Janice805 said:


> Getting Direct TV installed at my mom's next week and when I asked what kind of DVR Receiver she would be getting, he said an HR23-100. What's that? Never heard of it.


So did we ever hear what Janice805 got?



malex9 said:


> After my 4th call in to dtv, I finally spoke to a knowledgable csr. When I requested the hr21 with the OTA add-on (am21), he told me I might receive the hr23 (no -xxx) which includes the ATSC tuner. That's why I'm here digging for reviews. I waited for the updates to the hr21 before ordering, but I guess I waited too long.
> 
> Does anyone know if the software will carry over from the previous models or do they usually start fresh with a new receiver? NOOooo, I DONT WANNA BE A BETA TESTER....ahem. Sorry. Well, I'm scheduled for install jul 4. If I get the hr23 and If there's a list of tests somewhere you guys want me to run through, let me know and I'll post the results. Just point me to the list.
> 
> ...


Hi Marc,

Sorry for your experience... All I can say is I was not expecting to have my AM21 on the day of the install as I seriously thought I was getting an HR20... I'm glad I didn't (no solid reason, perhaps I got the idea the HR21 was better, though I realize that it a hotly debatable subject - for me it's just selective retention - however it does seem more factual that the AM21's ATSC tuners are better than the HR20's).

Anyway, OTA was not a big issue for install day... For 7/5 all I wanted to see was a new dish with good SS and all my new MPEG-4 HD channels.

5 days later I called D* and got the AM21 for $27 (half price). Yeah, I've read many a post that others got it free, but since I started out expecting to pay $54, 20 minutes to save $27 was a good deal to me...

Now I'm quite the happy camper (OK, part time coach potato).

Eric


----------



## Floyd1212 (May 5, 2007)

Well, to follow up with my post from a few days ago, I got the HD DVR upgrade today and the receiver is an HR21. I guess the tech that I was talking to originally didn't know what he was talking about. Shocker, I know...


----------



## TheRatPatrol (Oct 1, 2003)

Drew2k said:


> Here's a question: Which is more distinguishable:
> 
> H23 compared with HR23, or
> 
> ...


I guess the same could be said about them naming their receivers and satellites the same number, D11 and D12.


----------



## Tom Robertson (Nov 15, 2005)

Well... DIRECTV11 is the satellite. We are the ones who shortened the name to D11 in competition with the receiver. 

I suppose we could go to D*11 for the satellite :lol: 

Cheers,
Tom


----------



## cccsdad (Oct 16, 2006)

AirRocker said:


> It's strange that now two people have been told they would be getting an HR23... :scratchin


Make that 3, I was told I would recieve either the HR21 or HR23


----------



## NKy.Yall (Apr 8, 2004)

I do not know if there is a more up-to date thread on the HR23,but I called D* today about getting a replacement for my HR20 { having problems with the unit} the CSR ask me if I had an OTA with the HR20. When I told that I do, she said that I should { for what that’s worth} be getting a HR23 as a replacement. Told her I thought HR22 was the newest unit available. Her reply was yes it is a new receiver but does not have OTA capability and we try and replace receivers as close as possible when customers have trouble with them. She sounded like she knew what she was talking about as opposed to some other CSR`s. So I guess I will find out in 2 days. Have been web searching for more information on this model but not been able to come up with much. Anyone else heard anything in more detail on D*`s HR23 ???????????


----------



## Tom Robertson (Nov 15, 2005)

VeniceDre said:


> There is a new HD DVR coming... 500 GB internal HD from what I just heard today.


Since this thread resurrected, I'm betting the new HD DVR VenicDre heard about is the HR22 which is an HR21 with a bigger drive.

Cheers,
Tom


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

Tom Robertson said:


> Since this thread resurrected, I'm betting the new HD DVR VenicDre heard about is the HR22 which is an HR21 with a bigger drive.
> 
> Cheers,
> Tom


I'm holding out for the KS40 :lol:


----------



## Tom Robertson (Nov 15, 2005)

veryoldschool said:


> I'm holding out for the KS40 :lol:


I think that model was sunk from the get go...


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

Tom Robertson said:


> I think that model was sunk from the get go...


You don't mean it went down the drain?


----------



## Tom Robertson (Nov 15, 2005)

I think the plug got pulled...


(for those who weren't around, for one week's CE Announcements, I jokingly added a new receiver model--the KS40. Short for Kitchen Sink model 40 series.)


----------



## dave29 (Feb 18, 2007)

found this at another site
View attachment 15304


----------



## Jhon69 (Mar 28, 2006)

Well why I think the HR22 is a good move.I'm not so sure about a HR23 reason?.BBC's have been known to go bad plus how hard on the customer would it be if the customer knew the only thing wrong with their HD DVR was a bad BBC.I don't know if that's a model number I would mess with.Would rather go with an HR22 with the BBC's on the outside for easy change out.


----------



## Greg Alsobrook (Apr 2, 2007)

NKy.Yall said:


> I do not know if there is a more up-to date thread on the HR23,but I called D* today about getting a replacement for my HR20 { having problems with the unit} the CSR ask me if I had an OTA with the HR20. When I told that I do, she said that I should { for what that's worth} be getting a HR23 as a replacement. Told her I thought HR22 was the newest unit available. Her reply was yes it is a new receiver but does not have OTA capability and we try and replace receivers as close as possible when customers have trouble with them. She sounded like she knew what she was talking about as opposed to some other CSR`s. So I guess I will find out in 2 days. Have been web searching for more information on this model but not been able to come up with much. Anyone else heard anything in more detail on D*`s HR23 ???????????


So judging by this, the HR23 will have built in OTA... hmmm....


----------



## houskamp (Sep 14, 2006)

AirRocker said:


> So judging by this, the HR23 will have built in OTA... hmmm....


And QAM support... plus user replaceable hard drive cartridge :hurah: :lol: :grin:


----------



## RobertE (Jun 10, 2006)

TiVo based. :lol:


----------



## NKy.Yall (Apr 8, 2004)

AirRocker said:


> So judging by this, the HR23 will have built in OTA... hmmm....


I guess I find out what surprises await when the Fed-X guy arrives in a few days, remember I`m just the messenger here a CSR provided the info that I passed on. Heck a HR21+AM21 would be fine with me as long as they work right .


----------



## inkahauts (Nov 13, 2006)

I wonder if when they say HR23 they are referring to a bundled package that is in there system that has an HR21 and an AM21 both ready to go, and when the warehouse gets the order, they just grab both boxes and ship them?


----------



## Tom Robertson (Nov 15, 2005)

dave29 said:


> found this at another site
> View attachment 15304


If you're talking about the nice picture of an HR21Pro with an athlete about to hurt himself on said receiver, that has been discussed elsewhere here. 

Too bad they left off the rack mount wings to make it more clear...

Cheers,
Tom


----------



## nolanerd (Aug 24, 2008)

FWIW... I'm still old school with SD Directivos. (which I freaking love and are the primary reason I have not upgraded) I finally decided to bite the bullet and upgrade...

A few hours ago I spiked a phone call into D* and the (very knowledgeable) CSR told me that I'd be getting either an HR20 21 22 or 23. When I asked the difference between them he told me the 20 had the ATSC tuner and that on the others I'd need a "$49 adapter that plugs into USB."

Not realizing the 23 was "vaporware" at this point I did not press him on it. He also said the 20 was being phased out and I might get one but probably not. 

OK take it at face value but the guy went into great detail about his home rig and record off-air vs off the Sat.... The guy sounded like he knew what he was talking about.

Had I known it was a hot topic, I would have asked him for more details. 

If I call back, I'll try to get more scoop.


----------



## dave29 (Feb 18, 2007)

Tom Robertson said:


> If you're talking about the nice picture of an HR21Pro with an athlete about to hurt himself on said receiver, that has been discussed elsewhere here.
> 
> Too bad they left off the rack mount wings to make it more clear...
> 
> ...


that doesnt look like any hr21 pro that i have ever seen. it has a chrome center and a chrome ring, hr21 pro has a black center within the chrme ring


----------



## hdtvfan0001 (Jul 28, 2004)

dave29 said:


> hmmm, you have not heard of the hr23-100, so which one have you heard of doug 200? 700? :lol:


I've been running one of each model here for months...I can'te be the only one...oops....cat out of the bag....? :eek2:


AirRocker said:


> It's strange that now two people have been told they would be getting an HR23... :scratchin


Mine work just spiffy... 

_OK....its all a *hoax*...I have no such devices nor have I even seen such creatures....but based on all the speculation and conjecture...its soooooo easy to push peoples buttons on new hardware. Thanks. :lol: _


----------



## dduitsman (Dec 8, 2007)

OMG - I can't believe this thread about a vaporware unit is still alive. It's like the end of "Halloween" - it just keeps coming back.

dd


----------



## Mike Bertelson (Jan 24, 2007)

dduitsman said:


> OMG - I can't believe this thread about a vaporware unit is still alive. It's like the end of "Halloween" - it just keeps coming back.
> 
> dd


What's a forum for if not to discuss and speculate. 

This is just as valid a discussion as is most anything else. :grin:

Threads are not limited to issues/problems.

I actually like reading these kind of threads. :lol:

IMHO, as long as the topic is still being discussed, without going to far a field, then there's nothing wrong with it. 

Mike


----------



## hdtvfan0001 (Jul 28, 2004)

dduitsman said:


> OMG - I can't believe this thread about a vaporware unit is still alive. It's like the end of "Halloween" - it just keeps coming back.
> 
> dd


Speculation is a strange thing.... :lol:


----------



## Doug Brott (Jul 12, 2006)

dduitsman said:


> OMG - I can't believe this thread about a vaporware unit is still alive. It's like the end of "Halloween" - it just keeps coming back.
> 
> dd


I always thought it was Thanksgiving leftovers that kept coming back


----------



## dduitsman (Dec 8, 2007)

MicroBeta said:


> What's a forum for if not to discuss and speculate.
> ...
> IMHO, as long as the topic is still being discussed, without going to far a field, then there's nothing wrong with it.


Mike,

I wasn't that serious - sort of an attempt at humor. (failed attempt I guess  )

I agree, this thread is a good read. After all - I learned about the KS-40...

dd


----------



## hdtvfan0001 (Jul 28, 2004)

dduitsman said:


> After all - I learned about the KS-40...


...not to be confused with WD-40...


----------



## dduitsman (Dec 8, 2007)

hdtvfan0001 said:


> ...not to be confused with WD-40...


You're headed down a slippery slope.


----------



## hdtvfan0001 (Jul 28, 2004)

dduitsman said:


> You're headed down a slippery slope.


!rolling !rolling !rolling :barf:


----------



## Mike Bertelson (Jan 24, 2007)

dduitsman said:


> You're headed down a slippery slope.


That'll teach you not to use smilies....

:lol: 

Mike


----------



## Drew2k (Aug 16, 2006)

MicroBeta said:


> IMHO, as long as the topic is still being discussed, without going to far a field, then there's nothing wrong with it.
> 
> Mike


Good point ... if only *everyone* would try not to stray .. 

I enjoy threads like this because we have so many insights from various perspectives, including insiders you'd never know were insiders, so there may be a hidden or not so hidden gem of a post giving some clues as to what is coming down the pike.


----------



## MX727 (Jun 8, 2007)

Well, 90% of you blew it on the HR22 and some were flaming guys less than a week before it hit the shelves.


----------



## ATARI (May 10, 2007)

This is getting boring...time to start an HR24 thread...


----------



## Drew2k (Aug 16, 2006)

MX727 said:


> Well, 90% of you blew it on the HR22 and some were flaming guys less than a week before it hit the shelves.


You won't find me flaming ... I may be occasionally dubious, but always welcome news or conjecture, as many times even conjecture contains a kernel of truth.


----------



## tcusta00 (Dec 31, 2007)

ATARI said:


> This is getting boring...time to start an HR24 thread...


1TB hard drive? :eek2:


----------



## looter (Oct 1, 2007)

I am a little amazed this thread is 5 pages long.

I thought (from multiple personal experiences) it was well established that DIRECTV never knows what receiver it will send you and doesn't have the ability to actually send the installer out an HR20 vs an HR21, etc.


----------



## Stuart Sweet (Jun 19, 2006)

I would like to see this thread go back on topic, although I can't imagine what remains to be said.


----------



## looter (Oct 1, 2007)

Stuart Sweet said:


> I would like to see this thread go back on topic, although I can't imagine what remains to be said.


I'm not sure if that was directed toward my comments. But my comments were sincere. It is my understanding that DIRECTV literally cannot send you a specific HD DVR. Instead you will get whatever the installer has, regardless of what any CSR has told you. My comments are a direct response to the original post.



Janice805 said:


> Getting Direct TV installed at my mom's next week and when I asked what kind of DVR Receiver she would be getting, he said an HR23-100. What's that? Never heard of it.


----------



## rey_1178 (Dec 12, 2007)

dave29 said:


> that doesnt look like any hr21 pro that i have ever seen. it has a chrome center and a chrome ring, hr21 pro has a black center within the chrme ring


That's right. i posted this on the other site and this is not a hr21 pro. no one knows what it is either. others notice from my pic the the center ring on the front of the receiver isn't the same as the hr21pro. would've loved to see the back


----------



## y2k02c5 (Sep 15, 2006)

ATARI said:


> This is getting boring...time to start an HR24 thread...


Forget HR24 dude. That's old news. HR50 is the way to go. heard it will have 2 TB of space, SUPER DUPER TURBO HD Capabilities, and Better than Blu Ray resolution. Heard its the size of the WOPR!


----------



## Tom Robertson (Nov 15, 2005)

If the HR2x has two tuners, wouldn't the next logical choice be the HR4x (four tuners) or the hR8x (eight tuners?)


----------



## Stuart Sweet (Jun 19, 2006)

In that case I want the HR800x -- full bandwidth recording! Hoo-aah!


----------



## mhayes70 (Mar 21, 2006)

Tom Robertson said:


> If the HR2x has two tuners, wouldn't the next logical choice be the HR4x (four tuners) or the hR8x (eight tuners?)


That would be nice. Maybe it will also have multiple outputs. So, you can have multiple TV's hooked up to that DVR. 



Stuart Sweet said:


> In that case I want the HR800x -- full bandwidth recording! Hoo-aah!


Count me on that also!


----------



## Elephanthead (Feb 3, 2007)

HH-30 is coming, the second H stands for hologram, and of course the HHR is just around the corner. The hologram fee is 20 bucks a month and another 20 to record them. Finish will be fushia.


----------



## rey_1178 (Dec 12, 2007)

i have the 1st HR30-100. it has 5 tuners which can be used at the same time. a gui in HD! besides the 5 sat tuners it has 3 ota tuners built in! so you can record up to 8 shows at once while watching a recorded show. 3 hdmi outputs and yes 1 hdmi input! you can speak to it. " channel 101 please" and it will tune to it. so the hr30 has speech recognition. one more thing it's also a company server.  special low price of $25! sweet


----------



## houskamp (Sep 14, 2006)

Wow! We even got the mods in on the joking around now


----------



## Brian Hanasky (Feb 22, 2008)

Elephanthead said:


> HH-30 is coming, the second H stands for hologram, and of course the HHR is just around the corner. The hologram fee is 20 bucks a month and another 20 to record them. Finish will be fushia.


But you can only keep the holograms for 24 hours before they self-destruct :lol:


----------



## rudeney (May 28, 2007)

DVR technology is so yesterday. The future is the ability to watch any show that’s ever been on TV via on-demand (and without any waiting on the download!).


----------



## tcusta00 (Dec 31, 2007)

houskamp said:


> Wow! We even got the mods in on the joking around now


Only problem there is you never know when they're kidding... muahhh haaa haaa haaa haaaa! :lol:


----------



## looter (Oct 1, 2007)

rudeney said:


> DVR technology is so yesterday. The future is the ability to watch any show that's ever been on TV via on-demand (and without any waiting on the download!).


All for only $500 a month.


----------



## rahlquist (Jul 24, 2007)

Stuart Sweet said:


> In that case I want the HR800x -- full bandwidth recording! Hoo-aah!


+1 yes something that records the entire signal coming down the wire


----------



## wagman (Jul 11, 2007)

Be careful what you wish for...my eyes are still killing me from from my last D* ocular implants. I, of course, could not buy them from D*, so they were leased and had to be returned when I traded them for the direct neural net tap...I just didn't realize they were going to take _that_ :eek2: route in to implant it.


----------

